# 13 ft Tiger shark 1,000 lbs swimming at OC



## MSC (May 8, 2010)

http://www.wboc.com/story/26177194/organization-tracks-shark-in-isle-of-wight-bay

"OCEAN CITY, Md. - The non-profit organization OCEARH, which tracks sharks all around the world, located one of its tagged tiger sharks in the Isle of Wight Bay on Friday. The shark is nearly 13 feet long and weighs roughly 1,000 pounds but researchers believe it is not something people should be worried about..."


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Bs


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

earl of DC said:


> Bs


I agree.


----------



## MSC (May 8, 2010)

The MD state record tiger shark is 1210 lbs, caught off OC.


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

Why bs? Seems legit to me.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

PatapscoDad said:


> Why bs? Seems legit to me.


I agree. Why would you guys think it's BS?


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

I'd say the don't worry about him because they are more calm at that size bit is BS. OCEARCH does great work, and their tags don't lie. That big girl was in the bay, and they are swimming opportunists with the appetite of a trash compactor. Funny part is, these fish have always been there, having a tag in one didn't make them appear inshore.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

No he is saying BS to there is nothing to worry about. Not to the fact that the shark is there.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tracker01 said:


> No he is saying BS to there is nothing to worry about. Not to the fact that the shark is there.


My bad.:redface:


----------



## PatapscoDad (Jun 17, 2014)

GotchaMack said:


> I'd say the don't worry about him because they are more calm at that size bit is BS. OCEARCH does great work, and their tags don't lie. That big girl was in the bay, and they are swimming opportunists with the appetite of a trash compactor. Funny part is, these fish have always been there, having a tag in one didn't make them appear inshore.


In other words, this news should give us no more or less to worry about. Statistically we're the much bigger threat. I hope these awesome creatures can survive.


----------



## fishnnk (Jun 24, 2014)

She is off the shore of Atlantic City now anyway.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Any way you look at it that's a big guppie. I think we need a bigger boat.


----------



## doomdealer (Apr 10, 2013)

I looked at the last 2 years, and that's one busy shark. Been to the bay in southern VA, Assateague, and all over. Headed back down the coast now.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Steer it to Topsail for the last week of august, please?


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Probably the greatest pier catch ever : http://grandstrandmag.com/feature/catch_of_a_lifetime


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Tracker01 said:


> No he is saying BS to there is nothing to worry about. Not to the fact that the shark is there.


I have to worry because there's a shark in the ocean???

Statistically, I am seven times more likely to be hit by lightning than to be bitten by a shark.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

jigmeister said:


> Probably the greatest pier catch ever : http://grandstrandmag.com/feature/catch_of_a_lifetime


Thanks! Awesome story -- this is real fishing, folks! 

Bravo!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

jigmeister said:


> Probably the greatest pier catch ever : http://grandstrandmag.com/feature/catch_of_a_lifetime


Great story. Reminds me of Ernest Hemingway's classic novel "The Old Man and the Sea"......great tale of man's battle with nature.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

.......I think we need a bigger boat!


----------

